# Plumbing Posts



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

When planting a post in the ground, I use a "Post and Pipe Level".  I got mine at Home Depot for $5.  It's two sided (90 degrees) so you can see the plumb on two sides of a post at the same time. Before I found this, I used to plumb with a level, hold the post and move the level to 90 degree side and go back and forth.  With the P&PL, don't have to do this.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

We use something like that when holding a survey rod! 
I'm surprised it took so long to get out to the average Joe!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Susan always insisted on holding her crooked against the post while I whanged the post in with a sledge hammer, yelling that I was a mm off. Her "crooked" was a 4ft spirit level about 1/4 bubble off. I put a stripe on 1 end and called it 'North' or 'East,' so everything was sloped the same direction and she wouldn't notice. No, she didn't believe any other level. She'd check my work. I'd just turn the level to face the right direction and like magic...


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom wrote:
spirit level about 1/4 bubble off. I put a stripe on 1 end and called it 'North' or 'East,' so everything was sloped the same direction



I'd be "inclined" to deep-six anything that far off, but if trashing it is "politically inconvenient" for you, you can still find a "true" level by reversing it and making the apparent errors equal. 

Dawg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean these guys? - 










I got a couple of them. 

-Brian


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

That's it. I would have posted a photo once I figure out how to do it. It is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine at Harbor Freight for around $2 and it works fine.


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=37396


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Dawg, she beat me to it and trashed the husband.


----------

